# Lil Blue



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 26, 2009)

A rather tragic event happened very late Friday night. Lil Blue was out and when my son went to put her back she jumped out of his arms when he entered the bunny room and suffered a serious injury.

We took her to the emergency animal clinic anddue to the injuries she suffered the recommendation was to put her to sleep. It was not an easy decision to make but we believe it was for the best.

Lil Blue your front legs may not have been right, but it never slowed you down. We will always love you and will miss you. In the short time you were with us you made quite an impact, binky free with your perfect front legs now.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 26, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know this is heartbreaking because you folks loved her so much.

Hugs to you & Karen & your family. 

This certainly makes me appreciate Nyx all the more and I'll give her an extra hug tonight in memory of Lil Blue.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry. What a tragic story. I hope you are comforted by knowing that she was happy with you and knew she had a safe place to live out her life, probably not even realizing that she had a disability. Binky free, Lil Blue.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## Camarie (Sep 26, 2009)

I am sorry for you loss. >HUG


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. RIP Lil Blue.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 26, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> ...not even realizing that she had a disability...


That is what made her such a special bunny, she didn't ask (so to speak) for sympathy or to be treated differently, she was justa bunny. 

Thank You everyone for your kind words, this is one of the things Ilike about RO.

Dave


----------



## JimD (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

Binkie free Lil Blue.

ray::rainbow:
***see you on the other side***


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 26, 2009)

I loved reading about her and you're flemish is what truly led me to them and they joy they can bring. I'm so sad for your family for lossing her....

Binky free Lil Blue


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Orchid (Sep 26, 2009)

I think mostly people do not find much comfort in words when we suffer a loss, but I hope you are able to feel comforted here, as I have with my loss. I am so very sorry you lost lil blue....

:rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 26, 2009)

we're so sorry to hear you lost a member of your family, Lil Blue. We feel that our fur babies are truly part of our family and we know that they are loved and missed when they go. She was a darling bunny and didn't let anything slow her down---thanks for giving her a loving forever home. Binky free at the bridge little one--you're loved and missed.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 26, 2009)

So sorry for the loss in your family, Dave.
Binky free, Lil Blue. :hearts


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 26, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.... (((HUGS)))


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## hln917 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, Lil Blue was a beautiful girl.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 27, 2009)

sorry for your loss, 
Binky free lil blue :angelandbunny:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost your lovely Lil Blue. Thank you so much for showing her love and acceptance while she was with you.

Binky-free, Lil Blue. You are somebunny special!:rainbow:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 28, 2009)

I had not posted because this one hit me alittle harder. I had just told Peg the day before that if I had the room I would love to have Blue come live with us. I am so sorry but maybe in the end this was the best thing. As trite as it sounds I firmly believe everything for a reason. We may not know Gods reason but he has one. 

:rainbow:ink iris::hug:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks, We had come to that conclusion too, maybe it happened for a reason.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry for your loss 
Your in my thoughts 
Binky free Lil Blue!


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 29, 2009)

Omg I'm so sorry!
RIP Lil Blue!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 29, 2009)

I am sorry to hear of the passing of Lil Blue - she was beautiful... butnow Mr Muffin has a buddy at the Rainbow Bridge he knows... :rainbow: 

Hugs to you, Karen and your family...

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank You


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Sep 30, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> I am sorry to hear of the passing of Lil Blue - she was beautiful... butnow Mr Muffin has a buddy at the Rainbow Bridge he knows... :rainbow:
> 
> Hugs to you, Karen and your family...
> 
> Denise


Thanks everybody. 

:tears2:We have had a hard year in our herd, losing 2 to illness, Lil' Blue to this injury, and 1 sudden, unexplained death. 

We have added new buns, had 2 litters of kits, and adopted some out. Lots of changes...and I don't like change. I'm starting to realize that is the hardest part about having a herd this size. Much joy...but many tears, too.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 30, 2009)

[align=center]






We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. 









[/align]


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Sep 30, 2009)

_We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole_. 

Thanks Ali. :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 30, 2009)

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> _We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole_.
> 
> Thanks Ali. :hug:


:hug:Anytime. ink iris:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 30, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Lil Blue. She was such a special, much loved girl. You guys have had such a rough time of it 

Jan


----------

